# Pet Stroller



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I know there have been threads about strollers but not many pictures. I don't like the one I have and want to change it. As you can see in this picture, the bag, cage (?) is collapsing and I want something that does not collapse. I also don't want to spend an arm and a leg on it since we don't use it much. 
Soooo what did you buy and are you happy with it ? I checked craigslist in my area and there is nothing on it.

View attachment 144674
View attachment 144682


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

I have a 3 wheel stroller for paris in purple.

I love it, very roomy and sturdy!
will come back to post link if i can find it. think it was $44.00


***It's called 



but it's currently unavailable at amazon.
if you search in amazon, you'll see similar ones to this but different colors.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I bought my stroller from Ebay and it was "BestPet 3 Wheels Pet Dog Cat Stroller". I really like it, but it does fold up - like a regular stroller would.


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Just had Maya and Sy out last weekend for the first time in the new ride we purchased at AMAR auction. Not sure who donated but I think it was Pat?

















Features: Folds flat, Sun hood, Vented, Locking wheels, Cup holder with storage bin, Restraint hook, Rain hood, Under storage area. 
We all loved the stroller!

Not sure if this is the same exact brand but it looks like ours:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

This is the stroller I have. I've had it for three years and love it. It's sturdy and goes over all different kinds of terrain easily. It folds easily and goes right into the trunk. I taken it to many dog shows and shopping. It was one of the best investments I have made for the dogs.

Amazon.com: Pet Gear Sportster Pet Stroller for cats and dogs up to 45-pounds, Lilac: Pet Supplies


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

https://www.facebook.com/Pampered.Pet.Boutique?ref=ts&fref=ts

Crystal has this one on her Facebook page . . . Scroll down a bit to see Callie showing it off!


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

Leanne said:


> View attachment 144906
> 
> 
> View attachment 144914


Looks like most have this one either 3 or 4 wheeled! Mine is 3. :thumbsup:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

maggieh said:


> https://www.facebook.com/Pampered.Pet.Boutique?ref=ts&fref=ts
> 
> Crystal has this one on her Facebook page . . . Scroll down a bit to see Callie showing it off!


I checked her website and it's not on it.


----------



## SuziLee (Aug 17, 2011)

I have the same one as Leanne. I really like it because there is ample storage space, it folds quickly and easily, and the lidded storage bin at the handle is very handy. Even though Pappy is 17lbs, both of my boys fit in it and are OK, at least for short periods of time. I did add some extra cushioning to the bottom just to make it more comfortable.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

MalteseJane said:


> I checked her website and it's not on it.


Janine - you have to go to her Facebook page and scroll down. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...541.1073741831.111176075582448&type=1&theater

This should take you directly to the stroller - iPad wasn't cooperating with me last night!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I just ordered this one. By the reviews, it should hold all of mine. (I hope !)


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> I just ordered this one. By the reviews, it should hold all of mine. (I hope !)


To me it looks like an old fashioned ice cream cart! The kind they peddled and pulled it with a bike. LOL


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

maggieh said:


> Janine - you have to go to her Facebook page and scroll down.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...541.1073741831.111176075582448&type=1&theater
> 
> This should take you directly to the stroller - iPad wasn't cooperating with me last night!


I found it on her Facebook page but she does not say the price. And you cannot buy it from her Facebook page. I then went to her website and there is no stroller.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Ok it's a Gen7Pets stroller. I found the price somewhere else. I don't want to spend that much, we don't use it enough to justify spending that amount.


----------

